
Federal court finds ToS agreements binding, even if customers don't read them - doomlaser
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-wins-ruling-on-terms-of-service-agreements-1503000236?mod=e2twd
======
persona
This could start the arms race between customers demanding more clear and
accessible terms and companies trying to bury it further and further (for
example, ToS for a mobile app on a page very hard to read on mobile). Expect
blog posts on "ToS Growth Hacker" or "ToS Black Hat" soon...

